# Ultimate Drive App Extended and Enhanced



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

Jon,

I have seen conflicting info on using the Drive USA discount with the USAA program. Do you know if I can use both on a 650i coupe?

Thanks


----------



## mjsbmw (Jan 5, 2008)

rlmv said:


> I'm also not a FS customer yet. When I downloaded the app it says it only applies to existing BMW FS customers and asks to link your FS account to the app. So are we out of luck?


Unfortunately yes. The BMW app program applies to existing BMW FS customers only.


----------



## MELLOWYELLOW06 (Mar 23, 2012)

Jon, can you PM me on all the goodies and availABLE discounts on the X5d?

I could even get it from you since Im in SOCAL


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

mrjoed2 said:


> Jon,
> 
> I have seen conflicting info on using the Drive USA discount with the USAA program. Do you know if I can use both on a 650i coupe?
> 
> ...





MELLOWYELLOW06 said:


> Jon, can you PM me on all the goodies and availABLE discounts on the X5d?
> 
> I could even get it from you since Im in SOCAL


We're still waiting for the bulletin with July programs...


----------



## alex_msu (Mar 2, 2006)

Has the program been extended?

http://www.ultimatedriveapp.com/legal.html

Existing customers of BMW Financial Services (U.S. customers only) who use the Ultimate Drive app can get a voucher worth up to $700 off the first payment on a new 2012 or 2013 financed or leased through BMW Financial Services between June 20, 2012 and September 30, 2012 (the ***8220;offer period***8221. The exact amount of the voucher is dependent on the vehicle financed or leased. See below:

- Voucher value up to $300 for the following 2012 and 2013 models: all trims (including M models) of 3 Series, 1 Series, X1, X3 and Z4. 
- Voucher value up to $500 for the following 2012 and 2013 models: all trims (including M models) of 5 Series, 5 Series Gran Turismo and X5. 
- Voucher value up to $700 for the following 2012 and 2013 models: all trims (including M models) of 7 Series, 6 Series, 6 Series Gran Coupe and X6.

Existing customer means a person with retail installment contract or lease account with BMW Financial Services that is open and in good standing during the offer period. Customer must (1) download the Ultimate Drive app, (2) verify customer***8217;s status as a BMW Financial Services customer by entering name and billing zip code and (3) confirm completion of a test drive by selecting BMW dealership and entering the salesperson***8217;s name into the app. The voucher code will be delivered through the app. To redeem the voucher, customer must purchase, lease or order a new 2012 or 2013 BMW within the offer period and give the voucher code to the dealer. Upon redemption, the payment reduction will be applied automatically to the first payment of the BMW Financial Services retail installment contract. For leases, the payment reduction will be applied to the first payment due at signing. Offer limited to one voucher code per customer. Voucher code can only be used on the first payment due on the purchase or lease of a new 2012 or 2013 BMW.


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

Chris's point is a good one. Lease has real advantages.
If you purchase a 13 right, drive it lightly and sell it right; you can enjoy a great car for relatively low cost.


----------



## MonkeyCMonkeyDo (Jun 9, 2012)

Program has been extended until SEPTEMBER 30, 2012 according to the updated app. Make sure you run the update via the App store to see the new expiration date.


----------



## 335Fanatic (Aug 6, 2009)

MonkeyCMonkeyDo said:


> Program has been extended until SEPTEMBER 30, 2012 according to the updated app. Make sure you run the update via the App store to see the new expiration date.


Strange... I don't see any Updates for my Ultimate Drive app in my App Store


----------



## MonkeyCMonkeyDo (Jun 9, 2012)

335Fanatic said:


> Strange... I don't see any Updates for my Ultimate Drive app in my App Store


Check to see if your version is 3.5.12. You can do so by clicking the white circle with the i within the app. Version is on the top right.


----------



## 335Fanatic (Aug 6, 2009)

MonkeyCMonkeyDo said:


> Check to see if your version is 3.5.12. You can do so by clicking the white circle with the i within the app. Version is on the top right.


Yep, I have the same version.

I see what's going on. If I click on "S***1089;hedule Test Drive", it shows me "Five Easy Steps", where step #5 is: "Order a new BMW by *Sep. 30, 2012*, Get Credit off your first payment".

On the other hand, if I click on "Full Rules", it says "... voucher worth up to $700 off the first payment on a new 2012 or 2013 financed or leased through BMW Financial Services between June 20, 2012 and *July 31, 2012*".

So the question is which info is correct?


----------



## MonkeyCMonkeyDo (Jun 9, 2012)

The info on the update bolded the new date and stated the update was simply the voucher extension!


----------



## 335Fanatic (Aug 6, 2009)

MonkeyCMonkeyDo said:


> The info on the update bolded the new date and stated the update was simply the voucher extension!


OK, thanks. I must have updated it last week and didn't pay attention to update details.


----------



## tarf (Jun 5, 2009)

The Ultimate Drive App was just automatically updated on my cell phone. Whereas my voucher code page previously said "valid until July 31st, 2012", it now says "valid until Sept. 30th, 2012" The new version is "Version: 3.5.8". I have a droid X.


----------



## powerbon (Dec 1, 2011)

*What if my monthly payment is tiny?*

I am doing a lease on a 535. I have substantial equity with my trade-in, so my monthly lease payments are less than $100/month. With this Ultimate Drive App promotion, will I effectively only get my first payment waived? (so really a $100 value instead of $500) That would be a bummer.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

powerbon said:


> I am doing a lease on a 535. I have substantial equity with my trade-in, so my monthly lease payments are less than $100/month. With this Ultimate Drive App promotion, will I effectively only get my first payment waived? (so really a $100 value instead of $500) That would be a bummer.


Oh my, please tell me you are. It dumping your "substantial equity" into the lease?!?!


----------



## the_fox (Jul 6, 2006)

powerbon said:


> I am doing a lease on a 535. I have substantial equity with my trade-in, so my monthly lease payments are less than $100/month. With this Ultimate Drive App promotion, will I effectively only get my first payment waived? (so really a $100 value instead of $500) That would be a bummer.


Big mistake IMO. If your new car is totaled then you lose the whole trade in value, since all you get is a lease write-off. Very risky move; better get a check for the trade-in and make normal sized lease payments.


----------



## zibawala (May 1, 2006)

btw does any one know, my dealer is denying using thousand $1000 voucher that we got for olympic drive campaign for new x1?;9


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

zibawala said:


> btw does any one know, my dealer is denying using thousand $1000 voucher that we got for olympic drive campaign for new x1?;9


Sounds like you ought to find a buyer-friendly dealer...

:tsk:

I'm just sayin'...


----------

